# Petties coming available - Part III



## Dave Martell (Dec 27, 2017)

I have qty. 4 - 160mm petties in O1 to make and have gathered up some interesting colored woods that I want to use on them.

I'm thinking that maybe some of you might be interested in these knives, and if so, you could claim them and then pick which combo (western vs wa) that best suits you prior to me guessing and doing what I think is best. If you help me I'll return the favor and reduce the costs by discounting each knife. See details below....




Steel Choices

O1 - *$299*



Handle Configuration Choices

Western (hidden tang only)

Wa Oval

Wa octagonal



Ferrule/Bolster Material Choices

Blackwood

Black Buffalo + $15

Blond Buffalo + $20 (plain blond only)

_*Note - if you have another wood type that you're thinking about please ask as I have many types of small cut off blocks and likely have what you're looking for.




Spacers

Nickel silver or copper (thin only) Westerns + $10 / Wa + $35

*Note - metal spacers will be paired along with black G10


G10 (in various thicknesses - mostly thin & various colors) 





Shipping

Included in USA only 



Delivery Date 

These knives can not be __started __until at least the beginning of Feb. The first petty sold will be started first and then the rest done in order of sale dates. Please know that all 4 knives can not be completed at the same time so expect weeks added to each knife sold from Feb on. This means months wait time. I hope that I have explained this OK here, but, if you have any questions at all about this please feel free to ask as I'd greatly prefer to explain and lose a sale than make a sale and gain an uncomfortable misunderstanding.



Purchasing

Please contact through PM or email if interested in purchasing. 





Thanks,
Dave_


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 28, 2017)

I can also offer powdered stainless steel petties here as well! :cool2:

CPM154 - *$329*


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 28, 2017)

Box Elder Burl (Natural) is taken.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 1, 2018)

Still available in either O1 (high carbon tool steel) or CPM154 (powdered stainless) is:

Maple Burl (Blue)

Box Elder (Orange)

Box Elder (Purple)


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 8, 2018)

**Box Elder Burl (Orange) is taken


*Still available in either O1 (high carbon tool steel) or CPM154 (powdered stainless) is:

Maple Burl (Blue)

Box Elder (Purple)


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 11, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> **Box Elder Burl (Orange) is taken
> 
> 
> *Still available in either O1 (high carbon tool steel) or CPM154 (powdered stainless) is:
> ...




The orange is back in again.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 16, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> I have qty. 4 - 160mm petties in O1 to make and have gathered up some interesting colored woods that I want to use on them.
> 
> I'm thinking that maybe some of you might be interested in these knives, and if so, you could claim them and then pick which combo (western vs wa) that best suits you prior to me guessing and doing what I think is best. If you help me I'll return the favor and reduce the costs by discounting each knife. See details below....
> 
> ...





Dave Martell said:


> I can also offer powdered stainless steel petties here as well! :cool2:
> 
> CPM154 - *$329*




No takers for the purple, blue, or orange blocks? :dontknow:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 25, 2018)

This sale has concluded.


----------

